# 14-month old diarrhea for the past 2-3 days



## Jerlin (Apr 19, 2010)

My 14-month old DS, has had diarrhea for the past 2-3 days. Sometimes, his stool is yellowish. Sometimes, it's really greenish. Sometimes, a mixture of yellow and green. Sometimes, his stool is watery. Sometimes, it's mucousy. And sometimes, there are little bits of curds. And for the last day or so, it has been very frothy and bubbly. There are even clusters of bubbles hanging around his anus. And of course lots of gas when he goes potty. He is still mainly breastfed, as he is not interested in solids yet. I have, however, been offering different solids but he's not interested. I've recently ate a lot of spinach (probably about 3 servings at a time two meals a day for the last few days). I've also just recently started drinking milk again (hadn't for about 6 months). My DS isn't in daycare nor is he around other children. The only people he has been around are myself, husband, and my mom. There's no fever. I've been keeping his hydrated via breastmilk. Do you think the diarrhea could be caused by too much iron from the breastmilk? Is there anything I could give him for his intestinal health? I know if you're taking antibiotics, you're supposed to have yogurt. But he's not on antibiotics or any meds. He acts fine and normal, not sickly at all. Just the diarrhea about 5 times a day (probably a teaspoon or tablespoon at a time). Thank you!


----------



## BeantownBaby9 (Jan 15, 2009)

my guess is the milk in your diet again, but I have a food allergy babe so my #1 thought is always food. If you are no vax, could be rotavirus or norovirus or some other tummy bug thing. My non-vax DS had rota at 28 months, frothy, smelly, gassy poo for 2 weeks.


----------



## Ruby2 (Aug 18, 2009)

Did you do the rotovirus vaccine? I think that can last for 5-7 days. If that's what you think it is, nurse lots and lots to avoid dehydration!


----------



## Jerlin (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks for your replies. No, my DS is not vaccinated. If it's the rotavirus, wouldn't his diarrhea smell? Right now, there is no smell to his diarrhea. It's just a lot of gas, sometimes bubbles, and color ranges from green to yellow, and consistency ranges from liquid with bits (curd-like) to pure liquid and sometimes mucousy. No fever. My 14 month old doesn't seem to be in any discomfort or acts sick. Should I give him some lactobaccilus or something like that? If he is allergic to milk, would giving him the Yo Baby brand yogurt hurt him? His diarrhea started last Friday.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

Sometimes these viruses come and go quietly-- LO's immune system does a good enough job dealing with it that it never gets to full-out fever and vomiting and all the rest. In which case, the only symptom you'd see would be some diarrhea. It doesn't necessarily smell bad, either-- DD2's last bout with rotavirus brought diarrhea that smelled like breastmilk poop. If she'd been nursing still, I would have hardly noticed anything different. (She's almost 4, and weaned.)

I don't think I'd worry about it unless it goes on for ten days or two weeks. The diarrhea from rotavirus can hang on a long time, especially in kids under 3. But you'll want to keep an eye on hydration, of course.

I wouldn't give yogurt to a milk-allergic child, because even yogurt still contains a significant amount of casein, the protein that causes the allergy. If he needs probiotics, kids' Culturelle packets are dairy-free. I buy them at the CVS pharmacy.


----------



## Jerlin (Apr 19, 2010)

Thank you for all of your replies! We finally got a diagnosis today! It's rotavirus. Even the pediatrician was surprised because of no fever and no vomiting. Just diarrhea. He also said to make sure to keep up with hydration and it could last for as long as 2 more weeks. Today is day 12 of the diarrhea.

Do you think that because my 15-month old (just turned today!) is still practically exclusively breastfed, that's why no fever and no vomiting? Wonders of breastmilk...


----------

